# Fear of leaving cat when I go away - Help please...



## catkeo (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there,

Since I haven't been able to work for the last couple of years, I, of course, have been able to give our, indoor, cat, Poppy, lots of attention!

Since she gets a fair bit of attention from both my husband & myself...if we actually managed to get away somewhere, which we haven't done for approx 18 months now, _*what*_ would happen to her emotionally?

We do have a neighbour who would come to feed her twice a day, but with 3 kids, 3 cats, a dog, and no husband...she doesn't really spend any time with Poppy other than feeding her!

To be honest, this really, really concerns me - now... I do have a tendency to 'care' a bit too much sometimes, or worry might be a better word to use...

Anyhow - does _anyone_ know about the 'emotional well-being' of cats who can shed a bit of light on this for me??

It's so bad that it just about makes me not want to go away somewhere...
I certainly have NOT told my husband that, otherwise he'd probably have me committed hmy:

Thanks so very much for taking the time to read through all of this - sorry it turned into a book!

Best regards,
Kelly


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I left my indoor cat for two nights (just me, OH stayed home with her) and she was OK until I got back, but then she started sneezing and had a runny eye and was over grooming. The vet said it was most likely feline herpes and it was flaring up as she was stressed, a theory backed up by the over grooming. I got her hairball food, feliway and she was prescribed antibiotics and eye drops and asked the vet about going away as I'm away for a couple of nights for some surgery in a fortnight, OH is working away too. 

Vet said a cattery was preferable to having someone come in as they will be able to notice straight away if she has a flare up, plus I think my absence was more noticeable while she was home. At least at the cattery there is plenty of activity and she is so inquisitive she'll love being nosey. I would prefer she was there rather than rattling round on her own looking for me and wondering why I'm not back at lunch and after work. 

Sorry I'm not very reassuring but Tillie cost me more in vet bills than my spa weekend cost me so I thought I better mention your kitty missing you is a possibility hmy: xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that having a cat sitter in is actually far preferable than taking cats to cattery. Mine would always come back ill from a cattery. I now have a cat sitter and they are much happier. I think it is far less stressful for them to stay at home. I would never go back to using a cattery no matter how good.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello! 

My OH and I got our cat William ( now 1 year old) when he was verrry young. I've always spent a lot of time with him meaning he is really clingy with me, fairly keen on OH, and generally doesn't tolerate others very happily. We went away for four nights in July and William stayed with my grandparents (not a cattery, but still unfamiliar surroundings). Apparently he was refusing to eat and spent the entire time hiding behind an armchair - when we went to collect him he was very affectionate and just seemed pleased to be home. We went away for a wedding for 2 nights at the beginning of this month and opted to just have my dad come and feed him etc - apparently he was absolutely fine, ate and toileted as normal, and even seemed happy to see my dad. He was a cuddle bunny when we got home ( even more so than usual I mean) but doesn't seem to have any after-effects! I think it just depends on the cat to be honest, and you'll never know till you've given it a shot! 

Best of luck! 
Sparkles


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We have 2 house cats, 4 dogs and 2 birds. As you can imagine our home can be pretty noisy, busy and often chaotic! The cats basically have the run of the 3 bedrooms upstairs, the bathroom and the living room. The dogs get the dining room, kitchen, downstairs bathroom and garden when required. The cats have to be kept away from the birds.
When we went away recently for a week, we solved the problem by asking our neighbour to have the birds - so the cats suddenly had a new "half a house!" (including my son's bedroom which is in the basement!) 
They absolutely loved it and our son (who TBH I wouldn't trust to look after the cats) really enjoyed it too - he was out a lot whilst we were away so my neighbour came in twice a day to feed and play with the cats. 
She said they ran to her every time she came in and were quite happy.
There were no ill effects when we came home - although they did wonder why they suddenly couldn't go in the kitchen and dining room any more, but it only took a day or two for them to settle back into their routine.

Is there anywhere your cat doesn't usually have access to that he could be allowed into as a special treat whilst you are away? New toys or climbing tree or scratch post or something extra to keep him occupied when you aren't there?

Just an idea.....


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know just how you feel. 
That's the only thing about holidays!! Leaving my little babies.
For years my neighbour looked after our cats and we had no problems. Until last year.
We had two 16 year olds and a 2 year old cat. The 2 year went missing for 6 weeks last year and when we finally found him we booked him in at the local cattery for when we went on hols. ( sorry Harley you can't be trusted!)
My neighbour looked after the two elderly ones who i thought never went out much!!
Happily i went on holiday. During my hols i got a phone call from my neice to say that Boris at been run over by one of my neighbours and he had died.:crying:
We live in a quiet cul de sac.
So this year! It's going to be the cattery!!
They will be safe, fed, and any problems with their health the vet will be contacted.
As for what the cats are thinking! I think that they just take each day as it comes and as long as they are fed and a nice place to sleep. they ajust to the situation.
Hopefully they will get use to the fact that every now and then we go away for a few days.
When we get back from our hols there will be a new cat tree for them.


----------



## SidGnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't believe a cat sitter or a neighbour would be able to entice my cats inside in the evening, even if food was on offer - they won't even come in for my husband some days! 

We always leave our boys at a cattery and have never had any problems. They are a lovely family who adore cats and apend as much time with their guests as possible. I would say, though, that you should be careful to check out any cattery carefully before using it. Have a good look around, make sure everything is clean and there is ample room and heating in each stall - that sort of thing. Your babies might be a bit off with you when you first bring them home, but it won't be long before they realise all is back to normal and settle down.


----------

